
Good Times at CloudCamp Wall Street | Voxel dot Net,  - 10smom
http://www.voxel.net/blog/2010/10/good-times-cloudcamp-wall-street
======
andrewthornton
The guys at Voxel are a class act and have a great network.

~~~
10smom
So you use them? I was actually going to call them today to get a good price
comparison for them versus, RAckshack versus storm on demand. Seams like voxel
is similar to storm on demand then Rackshack. Still trying to wrap my brain
around all of this cloud computing stuff and how to set up for startup
entrepreneur with a lot of upcoming web projects.

Did you compare them with others?

